# which 22" monitor to buy my budget 10k??is it worth spending extra for 24" monitor??



## tango_cash (Jun 5, 2012)

hi guys 
i want to buy a 22" monitor bcoz my old 17" crt died.
my requirement r-
1. LED
2. full HD 
3. low response time like 2ms
4. as many connectivity options as possible like spkrs, usb, hedphone etc etc.

i also wanted to ask ppl that when i can get a 22" full hd monitor for around 8.5k
 then is it worth to spend 4k-5k more and get 24" inch full hd monitor??


----------



## Richie Rich (Jun 8, 2012)

AOC 22" (I-2251FWE) IPS LED 1080p is complete value for money.


----------



## thetechfreak (Jun 8, 2012)

Yea. 8k odd budget enough.

get the Benq G2220HDAL. its perfect on your budget


----------



## muditpopli (Jun 9, 2012)

Benq G222hdal is perfect ..... even i am also using it...


----------



## Jripper (Jun 9, 2012)

try to get the HDL instead of the HDAL.


----------

